# RIP Paco



## pitbullmamanatl

RIP The Samurai Paco
*CLP'S TRUETANK THE SAMURAI PACO*


> It is with a heavy heart and soul I announce the passing of a family member, The Samurai Paco on march 7 2011.


 
The Bully World lost a great dog and he will be severely missed. He made a huge impact on the Pocket class and forever set his name in stone as the ABKC's first Champion and the BKC's first Grand Champion; after accomplishing both of those titles he retired from the ring. Paco was truly something special and will live on forever as a legend.


----------



## MY MIKADO

What sad news 

My gosh he was adorable. I love his face. How old was he?

RIP Paco :angel:


----------



## dixieland

I think he was 7 or 8 yrs


----------



## Mach0

RIP Paco- he was a good looking bully


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

MY MIKADO said:


> What sad news
> 
> My gosh he was adorable. I love his face. How old was he?
> 
> RIP Paco :angel:


He was 7, Sharon. He was a fine looking bully. Very sad.... 



Mach0 said:


> RIP Paco- he was a good looking bully


Pffff.... Good? That boy was hard as nails! lol 
Very big loss for the bully world and the Suarez Family.


----------



## angelbaby

was so sad when i heard that last night , one of my all time favs loved seeing pictures of him that face is priceless


----------



## Rudy4747

VEry sad to hear. He is one of the nicest looking dog I have seen. Iam sure he will be missed dearly. RIP paco


----------



## Black Rabbit

RIP sweet boy.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

R I P Handsome boy .......


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

R.I.P. The Samurai Paco - The Elite Edge American Bully Forum

R.I.P. Paco, this little boy was one of the few that actually helped hold structure together throughout generations of breeding. I am truly sorry for the loss.


----------



## Mach0

pitbullmamanatl said:


> .... Good? That boy was hard as nails! lol
> Very big loss for the bully world and the Suarez Family.


You know what I mean Lauren lol. He will definitely be missed by the bully community.


----------



## cEElint

RIP PACO... how did he pass?


----------



## Chloesmygirl

I too, would like to know how he died? Cute little guy. He was relatively young so I am guessing he didn't die from old age.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Run and play free at the Rainbow Bridge cutie pie!

My condolences to the owners and those who knew him...

What happened to him? It would be helpful to share since he has offspring and I'm sure is related to many other bullies out there...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Marco did not post how he died so I am not sure as of yet.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Mach0 said:


> You know what I mean Lauren lol. He will definitely be missed by the bully community.


 I know I was just messin with you too foooooo! lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

RIP............Beautiful dog but such a short life......I'm curious as to what happened to him. 7 years is still young for a dog.


----------



## ames

awwww such a young dog! Poor pup! Fell bad for his owners! no fun loosing a pet!


----------



## Black Label Romo

news to me...rip paco...one of my allll time favorite dogs...
good job on the section lauren...looks awesome...


----------



## 9361

Aww RIP Paco, my heart goes out to his family.


----------

